# ATITool Freeze problems



## dudezer88 (May 7, 2006)

Lately I've had an issue with ATITool completely freezing my computer when I click the settings button in the program. I've never had this issue before with ATITool. I have an X800 Pro, P4 2.66ghz I had OC'd to 3.2 but I dropped it back to stock to test this problem, but no dice. I have the Catalyst 6.4 drivers. The only thing that I've changed recently was I added another 512mb of ram to my system. Any Ideas anyone? I'm stumped.


----------



## sentry19 (May 7, 2006)

Did you start having this problem when you switched to the 6.4's?


----------



## dudezer88 (May 7, 2006)

I don't think so. I also reverted to the 6.3 Driver but that had no effect.


----------

